# Browning Semi-Auto Rifle won't feed.



## Monahan (Jan 10, 2009)

Browning Semi-Auto .308, mfg. 1987 recently purchased used, looks great,shoots tight group, ejects fired round but does not feed new one. I have a new magazine on order. Any other suggestions?
Thanks
Monahan


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Sounds like the bolt is not going back far enough to chamber the next round.

My first question is are you using reloads. If your reloads are too light then a lot of times with semi-autos is that they dont cycle that well.

The other thing is you should take a look at the gas tubes and chamber and give them a good cleaning. Actually you should probably just give the whole gun a really good cleaning.

lax


----------



## Monahan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, Lax. Got the owner's booklet downloaded and will do a bit of cleaning before the new magazine arrives.


----------



## deadeye53 (Jun 30, 2009)

how do you clean the gas ports


laxratnd said:


> Sounds like the bolt is not going back far enough to chamber the next round.
> 
> My first question is are you using reloads. If your reloads are too light then a lot of times with semi-autos is that they dont cycle that well.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

first off what exactly is the jam, a feed issue or something else.
as I know some probelms with jams in them is the shell is over sized, too long, causing bottle neck jams, and its even possible, yes its is!1
that normal lenth shell, during recoil, can cause a light seated bullet to advance, and make it longer, causing a feed jam!
But also a very good cleaning , and good oils, can make a big difference! too, need to know more to help you!


----------

